
What have previous flu-like pandemics looked like in Africa? - kaboro
https://rachelstrohm.com/2020/03/14/what-have-previous-flu-like-pandemics-looked-like-in-africa/
======
nabla9
Flu-like pandemics loos mild in Africa for the same reason why there is
seasonal variation in transmission in the north. High humidity, sunlight and
high temperatures change the transmission of the virus.

* Sunlight is good disinfectant and deactivates viruses.

* High temperature works for the viruses the same way as with other organic things without metabolism (like food), they decay faster.

* There is negative association between humidity and viability of viruses in aerosols. [https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3457514/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3457514/)

